# Welche RTF Version verwendet Word 97



## StifflersMom (28. August 2003)

Hallo,

brauche (mal wieder) eure Hilfe. Wisst Ihr, welche RTF Version Word 97 verwendet?
Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Stifflers Mom


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. September 2003)

Hallo,

schau mal die verschiedenen Spezfikationen auf http://www.wotsit.org/search.asp?page=3&s=text an - vielleicht bringts dich weiter...

bye


----------

